# mercer county mushroom pickers



## ljmraysfan (Apr 19, 2014)

attempting to round up the mushroom Hunter in Mercer County to spread the word on where and how much rooms are doing in the 2015 season.I live in Greenville and was out on Sunday not much to report besidesit was very dry and no mushrooms to report of even on morels. if you live in Mercer county or the surrounding areas please feel free to give an update in your area and try to be fairly specific of your location as it helps us all who are willing to travel a little bit to find these amazing mushrooms. I'm not asking you to give up the location of your honey hole but approximate descriptions may help others to find what they're looking for. thanks and I hope to hear from others in the area.


----------



## flatfoot (May 18, 2014)

I'm not finding anything around the Grove City area.


----------



## a_fuhs (Apr 17, 2013)

ill b in Jamestown all weekend and plan on huntn hard. we have a bunch of great spots and you guys got the rain yest that missd us in butler. they will b up for sure. post later


----------



## ljmraysfan (Apr 19, 2014)

all morning on this beautiful day and I haven't come across anything yet except for a few ramps and some unidentifiable fungus don't know what to say all the good spots have nothing in them


----------



## a_fuhs (Apr 17, 2013)

weekend report. 12 blondes near 41. 5 half frees and 7 false


----------



## a_fuhs (Apr 17, 2013)

any action up ur way boys? ill be up on thurs-sun and I think with the rain yinz got it may be poppn????


----------



## steelheader (May 4, 2014)

Trust me, there are no morels in pa this season. There was a few found but thats it. The weather was bad. The temp was bad. Ive hunted probably 30 hours this year and have not found one morel. Im so frustrated. I just dont get it. Been hunting morels for 10years. I never seen it this bad.


----------



## tombombadil (Mar 12, 2015)

I finally found ~7 morels all around dead ash 2 days ago in Allegheny county. They were passed their prime IMO, but a fellow novice hunter I had just met got word they were still good from her "mushroom master" friend (and she proceeded to confirm to him that they were in MY area, I kicked myself :-x ). Her friend said that they were extremely late this year, so I'm holding out hope for another week or two. If they're late here, I'd imagine they'd be later further North too.

Is there any reason why a perfectly good environment would be skunking me? I found a few of what I believed to be old apple orchards, one mixed with elms, cherry, and ash (it has produced ~10). The other, however, is mixed with ash, black walnut, some oaks, and some maple, and it has only produced one poisonous false morel. It's the second one that's giving me a fit :twisted: any ideas? I know black walnuts have anti-bacterial and anti-fungal properties


----------



## tombombadil (Mar 12, 2015)

Also, those 7 I found the other day I believe were black morels. Definitely different than the ones I have found around elms and the apples


----------



## ljmraysfan (Apr 19, 2014)

just looking to see if anybody is going out yet for the 2016 season I'll be out looking this week but I think we need more rain


----------



## Douglas Gilmore (May 22, 2018)

ljmraysfan said:


> attempting to round up the mushroom Hunter in Mercer County to spread the word on where and how much rooms are doing in the 2015 season.I live in Greenville and was out on Sunday not much to report besidesit was very dry and no mushrooms to report of even on morels. if you live in Mercer county or the surrounding areas please feel free to give an update in your area and try to be fairly specific of your location as it helps us all who are willing to travel a little bit to find these amazing mushrooms. I'm not asking you to give up the location of your honey hole but approximate descriptions may help others to find what they're looking for. thanks and I hope to hear from others in the area.


I'm in Greenville its been a few yrs since your post finding dryaid saddles only so far but my buddy found a huge patch hunting of morels but won't say where lol


----------

